# Galaxy 16 4080 H



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Can anyone pick up a signal without breakup on G16 at 99w 4080 H 27780? I'm showing its MyTV (two feeds, SD and HD). Both come in on my Pansat, and both have major audio breakups and pixellation. I am curious if I just need a better LNB on my 10' dish, or if the video is some weird format I'm not supposed to be getting on my Pansat 9200. PBS HD comes in good, and I'm getting >80% quality on the caribbean mux on this sat but this channel is 42% quality... I can't find any references to this channel on Lyngsat or google. The SD version breaks up too, leading me to think its a signal issue.

Edit: I went out and peaked MyTV HD using the polar mount (moved about 1 degree) and peaked using elevation...Now getting 50% quality but lost the caribbean mux which is now down to 10% quality, while World Harvest still comes in at 50%. Thinking I might be getting two sats at once, I did a blind scan, but only G16 channels came in. How can two different channels on the same satellite peak at different settings? Is it possible the Caribbean mux dropped power down while I was adjusting the other channel? This digital stuff drives me crazy. I'm used to analog signal meters.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

About 90% of the time, if you peak the quality for one transponder, you peak it for all of them on that satellite. But I have seen that situation, and it will drive you crazy.

Sometimes for Ku-band, the problem is interference from an adjacent satellite. When you peak for the "victim" transponder, you're moving away from the perfect position for the unaffected transponders. With a motor, you can lie and program a position for the oddball channel as a separate satellite.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Forgot all about that 2 degree spacing problem... Checked this morning, and the caribbean mux is back at full strength, so it must have been a coincidence, Ill watch it over a few days, might be a feed transponder on the satellite 2 degrees east causing the problem as you say, since it was 1 degree east I had to move the dish to peak MyTV-HD. Don't have an actuator on the c band dish (well, I do but its rusted solid) and can't find a hand crank anywhere. Only can get about 10 degrees through the trees back there, so not worth buying a new motor drive for it. Might see how much a boat trailer jack costs, and "engineer" a crank.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Edit: I went out and peaked MyTV HD using the polar mount (moved about 1 degree) and peaked using elevation...Now getting 50% quality but lost the caribbean mux which is now down to 10% quality, while World Harvest still comes in at 50%. Thinking I might be getting two sats at once, I did a blind scan, but only G16 channels came in. How can two different channels on the same satellite peak at different settings? Is it possible the Caribbean mux dropped power down while I was adjusting the other channel? This digital stuff drives me crazy. I'm used to analog signal meters.


those numbers seem low. On my 6 foot dish aimed at G4/G16 and a Pansat 9200 numbers read
-Carribean mux...75
-WHT....90-99
-MyTV......75



> How can two different channels on the same satellite peak at different settings?


I dunno. I think mine is due to the smaller dish. Perfect example is G26. If I lock on AMGTV (60 quality) I can't get the Nebraska PBS (10-15 or so)...but if I move my dish west then NETV comes in great (60) but AMGTV is gone (below 30)...and they're on the same polarity :eek2:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Signal might be lower because I'm running from the receiver to a disq motor (50'), the to a disq switch (-3db), then 100' out back to the dish, a barrel connector, then 25' of RG59, to a no name brand 40 degree K LNB that's been hanging off the dish in the weather (no cover), since 1999 when It was last used . I'm really surprised it worked at all. This summer Ill replace it with a disq LNB with voltage polarity switching, and run new RG6QS out there, If I find anything worth watching on MYHD.

Any other HD stations you get with the 9200 I might be able to get?

Cut some branches down...
Caribbean Mux - 73
WHT-1 - 72
MYTV - Off air right now. Was 53.
Dish a 10' hobby make from days of Free HBO before Videocypher. How much is a C/KU 6' dish these days?


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

ABC HD on same satellite
TBN HD on G14 (formerly G5)

the rest are mainly feeds


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> How much is a C/KU 6' dish these days?


I know someone selling the whole motorized package, including 1.8-meter dish, actuator, positioner, and FTA receiver, for less than $450. Plus considerable shipping.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

just the dish?

Couple hundred bucks...figure 225 with shipping. And thats a solid dish


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Was thinking of having the oak tree cut down so I could use a 6' C/KU dish.

ABC HD? Where is that? If its on the same sat as MYHD, Its not scanning, but I'm only getting horizontal right now.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

same sat wrong polarity 

Its on vertical polarity...about the only thing decent on V polarity on G4 besides Shepherd's Chapel


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ill have to search around and see if I can find a LNB with disq polarity switching...The one one the dish now has a polorotor and I have nothing to control it anymore. Thanks.


----------

